# What are you doing for Halloween??



## jobe05 (Oct 12, 2007)

So what are you planning?

Since leaving NY, we really haven't done much for Halloween, which we miss. Up there, we owned a huge old Victorian house with a huge 20 X 20 Foyer with the stairs that went up stairs and a hidden door in the back of the room that was a pass through hallway in to kitchen. We would close off the room from the rest of the house and created a maze using black plastic. In the maze we used smoke machines, a casket from the funeral director down the road, very loud music, a few skeletons from the community college where my Father inlaw worked and black lights at every corner. It was a great time, and every year we would try to change it to keep the neighborhood kids surprised. We stopped the last few years that we were there because kids, as they grew older also grew stupid and decided that they would pull the plastic down as they walked through the maze. 

So the last couple of years we would set a table up out on the lawn. There we served hot apple cider, coffee, soda, kool aid and once we did beer for the Dads, along with fresh made doughnuts right out of the fryer. The parents could put whatever topping they wanted on them, chocolate, powdered sugar/sugar miz, or a sour cream glaze. We would have more parents at our house than we would kids, which was GREAT!!!!

We are thinking of doing that again this year. We did it once since we lived here, and the parents loved it. It makes for a nice stopping place for parents and Kids to refresh, grab a bite and get a drink of something warm, or cold............ Parents never realize that the kids will have to go pee, till they are almost a block away............


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2007)

We really dont get anyone around her since the community center has a big bash every year now. Last year we had 8 people come to our door. We had so much candy left over we didnt what to do with it. I will have the light on and some candy in case but no where near as much as last year and I hope I dont get caught off guard.


















































*Edited by: wade *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 12, 2007)

Im going to Jobe's house for beer and doughnuts!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 12, 2007)

No beer this year...... Not a big beer drinker....

How about Wine and doughnuts? I didn't think of that........... HMmmmm......

What would go good with Pumkin Doughnuts (NO, Not Dunkin Doughnuts)

I'm thinken,........ White....... Sweet (er)............ Nope... Aint got nothin....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2007)

I bet no one would complain that the Port over powered the donuts!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll be making the rounds....


----------



## swillologist (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you got a two seater NW. I've always wanted to ride on one of those.


----------



## moto-girl (Oct 14, 2007)

When I was in Sonoma this spring one of the wineries was sampling chocolate covered doughnut holes with the Cab. Yum-O- Rama!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 14, 2007)

I will be dressing up for work in my standard witch costume. I'll leave work a few hours early so I can be home before our goblins show up for treats. We get a good number of trick-or-treaters here as we're in a small town. I think adults have killed a lot of the fun of Halloween for kids, always worried about this or that. They've sanitized it.



I like to scare kids by asking them what candy they brought for me! That gets them nervous! 
One year it was not as cold as usual and I sat in a rocker near the front door with the candy bowl in my lap. I was sitting very still when the young girl and her mom came up the sidewalk. The little girl wouldn't come near me and the mom said, "It's okay, it's not real." The girl still wouldn't advance so the mom came up to get some candy out of the bowl. As she reached into the bowl I said, "What do you mean I'm not real?" You should have seen that mom jump! One of my finer Halloween moments.




But I'm always generous with the candy and make a fuss over the costumes.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

My son had a costume party to go to so I took a pic of him and thought some of you might get a kick out of it if you can remember my dog getting sprayed so many times last year and once this year. The dog seemed pretty interested in the buisiness end of him!









*Edited by: wade *


----------



## swillologist (Oct 21, 2007)

He sure is cute wade!Do they all look like that.



Here is our Grandson in his "dimeasur" suit. He had to put it on to show Grandma and Grandpa. 














With some like those coming to the door I might have to run and hid.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW, like looking into a mirror with a different costume on. Is he a terror like mine is? My daughter is the angel and he, well lets just say he keeps me on my toes!


----------



## swillologist (Oct 21, 2007)

He's pretty good for Grandpa. I don't know how he is for Mom and Dad. I sure have fun with him. His brother is a little shy. It takes longer for him to warm up to us. 








I think when he get a little older. He will be alright with us. Oh! He's supposed to be a lion.*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought he wa a flower ready to bloom. I was expecting Ramona or Medpretzel to step in and make a wine out of him!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is my daughter with the ballroom dancer costume that she just had to have along with the jewelry. Notice her cat having a blast on the kithen table. Kind of fits in with the Halloween theme.





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 22, 2007)

I love to see al the kids in their outfits, they are so cute.

Just think Wade, in 10 or 12 years, all she'll need is a vale for that dress and you'll have yourself a son in law.


----------



## CajunTim (Oct 22, 2007)

Brings back lots of great memories seeing all them little ones in there costumes.


----------



## swillologist (Oct 22, 2007)

Sure is a good looking young lady you have there wade. It won't be long before the boys will be knocking on your door. Now don't you be doinglike a neighbor we had whenI was young. He made wine also. He would take the boys to the basement and fill them up with wine. Then he would send them home.



They would hardy ever come back. I don't know if it was the hang over or their parents won't let them go back. You probably couldn't do that now a days.The parentswould probably sue you.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 22, 2007)

When my brother was in college he and a good friend went "trick or drinking" at the homes of friends. It worked out quite well for them!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2007)

When the boys come over Ill be on the couch in my underpants cleaning my guns!


----------



## swillologist (Oct 22, 2007)

Hehehehehe


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 23, 2007)

wade said:


> When the boys come over Ill be on the couch in my underpants cleaning my guns!



The voice of an inexperienced father of a girl................

They will out smart you and out wit you............... nothing you can do about it, they get it from their mothers.

The first couple of guys are throw aways, big, scary, toothless rednecks............ they break you..... you are scared and won't even come out of the bathroom........

The good ones, you won't meet till the day before the wedding...............

But don't frett it, they turn out ok.......


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2007)

What great looking children. Brings back memories.


Lucy and I got back from visiting our daughter in Charlotte, NC. She's 23 and out of college trying to make her own way...makes you wonder where the time went.


I live in the country but my brother lives in town and heused to have 8 or 10 couples over on hallowen. We would decorate his old house to the nines and we would all dress up and scare everyone that came close. Our last year we gave candy to at least 500 children and adults and it took a couple of policeman to direct traffic. Fun, fun,fun!


Now we sit at home and drink wine - fun,fun,fun!


Jim


----------



## bovinewines (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cute wade! I like that!


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 28, 2007)

My oldest son's pumkin

Can you tell who it is?????????


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2007)

Bill Cosby! OJ!


----------



## Dean (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like MLK to me!

"I had a dream..."


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's Bill Cosby!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 29, 2007)

After all the kids get and sort out their candy and swap with each other
, rent the movie "The Lady in White". very nostalgic, funny cute, scary but not too scary. I love watching that movie at Halloween. I ususally do every year.
No plans....maybe a happy hour after work!!
Cute kids everyone!!




Ramona


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I got the Haunted 3 room Castle set up in the front yard, The graveyard almost done and still have to put out the lighted hands and feet around the yard.

We have many sounds and lights this year, the kids ought to love it. I got my first batch of Pumpkin Doughnuts in the fridge right now for the parents, 6 gallons of apple cider (some will be hot, some cold) Cool aid for the kids and coffee.............. May even get a five gallon pail with ice and throw in a few beers and a couple bottles of wine for the brave and daring................. Parents love coming here for a nice rest while the bigger kids go around the block by themselves. I like Holloween................. Because that means the next Holiday is my most favorite of all.............. Thanksgiving.

Back to the doughnuts!

Here is what the haunted castle looks like. It has sounds (motion activation and many lights inside that imitate lightning. 17' X 12.5" by 12 feet high






*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty cool Jobe. I love all that stuff but have no where to put after it was done. I bought a bunch of those light up reindeer last year and they are stuffed under my work bench. I would have no where to put something like that but I love it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2007)

That's quite a set up...everyone must love going to your house....adventure and food.


We don't get any kids out here...where we lived before there we a few neighbor kids come around...that was fun...But up here the kids go into to town where they can score lots of stuff.


We often venture into town to the local tavern and watch the adults dress up and make fools of themselves...alcohol is involved.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 30, 2007)

I will be dressing up for work tomorrow. Employees can bring in their kids starting at 3:30 tomorrow. I'm looking forward to seeing them. I'll be dressing as my heroine, pictured below. I used to cry when they melted her...


----------

